# Certified Arborist Exam



## kruege84 (Jan 1, 2009)

I'm looking into taking the ISA arborist certification exam and was hoping some of you pros could answer a few questions. First, a little background: I'm almost finished with a bachelor's degree in horticulture and have 4 years of experience in the landscape industry. With all of the classes that I've been taking, I feel very comfortable with the science aspect of arboriculture (physiology, soil, nutrition requirements/deficiencies, risk assessment, pest identification and management, etc...) 

Unfortunately, I do not often get the opportunity to do removals. Because of this, my knowledge of proper climbing techniques, rigging, knots, etc. is a bit lacking. How much of this exam will be oriented towards these things?

In the research I have already done, I found that there is a manual/study guide available on the ISA website for $100. Does anyone have any experience with this book? Is it only a general overview, or does it narrow these categories down to the specifics of what I will need to know?

Thanks in advance for all the help!


----------



## ATH (Jan 2, 2009)

Get the "Building Blocks of Arboriculture". It has the study guide which is good. The "Best Management" booklets fill in the details. If you get a decent graps on those added to your experience and education, you should do fine. Remember, it is a test to verify you have met minimal standards...not a PHd final exam.


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 2, 2009)

The study guide from ISA is broken into categories and has sample questions from each domain at the end of each chapter. I think only 10-12% is actually about tree climbing. The largest domain on the test is biology, which your education will help you breeze thru. You can go to ISA website and order the book, it is also a good reference book to keep around. You can get the list of tree ID from the local chapter website where you will take the test also. Test is formatted to be all multiple choice so the answers are all there. Good luck on the test.


----------



## NHCowboy (Jan 2, 2009)

I'd be game for that. Just for interest value.


----------



## RedlineIt (Jan 2, 2009)

Definitely get the ISA Study Guide. 

There are sections on Tree support systems (cabling, bracing lightning protection), Trees and construction protection methods, working in the tree, and basic safety that you will need to know. For instance, you may know how to start a chainsaw, but you need to know how *the ISA* wants you to start a chainsaw. 

But it is all multiple choice and many of the questions are taken verbatim from the Study Guide. Each chapter of the Guide has questions at the end, answers at the back of the book. Do well on those, you should breeze the test.

RedlineIt


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 2, 2009)

Art and science of practical rigging is an interesting read you likely
could use the tree climbers companion as well. Do you plan to ever
climb?


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 2, 2009)

TreeCo said:


> I think the study guide covers everything you need to know so it's probaby well worth its cost. Sell it after you sail through the test!



You mean I got arboriculture integrated pest management, building blocks, Horticopia software, trees of Northern US and Canada, new tree biology
utility arborist specialist for nothing?  I am glad I have them they
did cost me more than I would have liked but it is material to look up most
problems I may come to in practicing this profession.


----------



## ATH (Jan 2, 2009)

Dadatwins said:


> ........The largest domain on the test is biology, which your education will help you breeze thru.........


Yes...but don't let this fact lull you in (like I did). You need to pass each domain in addition to having a passing score on the whole test. "Traditional" test taking skills say use what you are strong at to prop up what you are not as strong at. Since the ISA test is broken down into domains it does not work out that way.

I should have skipped studying for the biology - I pretty much already had that down. I got a 100% in that, and would have done fine (probably not 100%) if I did not study for it.

I got somthing in the upper 80s as my overall score, but I did not study much for the cabling and bracing section, and that is the one area I had no experience in before the test. I think there were 7 questions on my test for that domain, and I did not pass it so I needed to drive 75 minutes 6 weeks later to take a 7 question test so I had a high enough score in that domain. It was easy when I read the book I had - should have read that ahead of time. (The BMP book from the "Building Blocks" was enough to pass that domain).


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 2, 2009)

ATH said:


> Yes...but don't let this fact lull you in (like I did). You need to pass each domain in addition to having a passing score on the whole test. "Traditional" test taking skills say use what you are strong at to prop up what you are not as strong at. Since the ISA test is broken down into domains it does not work out that way.
> 
> I should have skipped studying for the biology - I pretty much already had that down. I got a 100% in that, and would have done fine (probably not 100%) if I did not study for it.
> 
> I got somthing in the upper 80s as my overall score, but I did not study much for the cabling and bracing section, and that is the one area I had no experience in before the test. I think there were 7 questions on my test for that domain, and I did not pass it so I needed to drive 75 minutes 6 weeks later to take a 7 question test so I had a high enough score in that domain. It was easy when I read the book I had - should have read that ahead of time. (The BMP book from the "Building Blocks" was enough to pass that domain).



I am beginning to get a fair grasp on biology but I have been told
by my wife I am too much of my own critic. I feel I should know it
in its entirety before taking the test. She said a good basic knowledge
is probably what they will test for but I feel different. I feel I must memorize
all scientific names and know what everything in the book says so I study
too much maybe but then retention is harder for me so the more I study
the more I seem to store in my memory. I know it is multiple choice and
I feel I am near ready to take it but am cautiously optimistic because
I don't have a lot of funds and want to get it right the first time.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 2, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I am beginning to get a fair grasp on biology but I have been told
> by my wife I am too much of my own critic. I feel I should know it
> in its entirety before taking the test. She said a good basic knowledge
> is probably what they will test for but I feel different. I feel I must memorize
> ...



Beside from your wife's advise I am in exactly the same frame of mind as you rope. Once the holidays are over (or are they) I will get back to my study guide. I want to know the book inside and out before taking the test. Then once I get that done and funds come available I would like to pursue some of the info in there more. 
I would really like to know what one is pruning in a tree and what it means to the tree.


----------



## kruege84 (Jan 2, 2009)

Thanks for all the helpful input everyone. I really appreciate it. It looks like I'll end up purchasing the book as well as the 'Building Blocks.'

Rope - Yes, climbing is something in which I am very interested. I have plans to take a couple classes and try to learn as much as possible about it. Unfortunately, the classes that I need to finish the degree are taking priority right now. I'll be sure to look into those books when the time comes.


----------



## ropensaddle (Jan 2, 2009)

Adkpk said:


> Beside from your wife's advise I am in exactly the same frame of mind as you rope. Once the holidays are over (or are they) I will get back to my study guide. I want to know the book inside and out before taking the test. Then once I get that done and funds come available I would like to pursue some of the info in there more.
> I would really like to know what one is pruning in a tree and what it means to the tree.



Well I am into Arboriculture integrated management book now and it is a bit more in depth than the study guide imo. I have been through the study guide a couple times but this book is rather hard to grasp but I will get there. I have been through the building blocks once and will likely go through them more as well. I believe Arboriculture integrated management of landscape trees,shrubs and vines is college material if not I need :help: 
I already had a good grasp on pruning from prior experiance and in the study guide could easily grasp decurrent habit but the other book has two other names for the habit deliquescent and diffuse and I had a head spin and thought porus would be next nope diffuse Oh well knowledge can only be gained with humility:Eye:


----------



## Dadatwins (Jan 3, 2009)

ropensaddle said:


> I am beginning to get a fair grasp on biology but I have been told
> by my wife I am too much of my own critic. I feel I should know it
> in its entirety before taking the test. She said a good basic knowledge
> is probably what they will test for but I feel different. I feel I must memorize
> ...



As has been said many times the test is a basic skills test and is taken verbatum out of the study guide. Know the study guide and you pass the test. Only thing not in the guide is the plant id photos and those are given by region. 10 multiple choice tree id's for the area you are taking the test. The list can be downloaded from local chapter ISA site. You get one free retake on the test also. I passed my first test overall but missed one question on biology domain so I had to take 2 hour ride to take a 7 question domain test. What I heard most complain about is the format of the test, it is not broken down into domain, it is simply a 190 question list + 10 tree ID. The other bad thing in my opinion is they do not tell you what questions were wrong, simply a pass/fail. Good luck to all taking it.


----------



## Adkpk (Jan 3, 2009)

Thanks Dada you explain it very clearly. 

Anybody body hear what's up with the online version. I will definitely inquire about when I call to make the appointment but as far as I know they offer the sitdown test not to far from me anyway. But what I understand is if it is the online version you can take it without waiting for them to get enough people together at once. 

If I take the online version I am sure all you guys will be here in case I chime in for some answers. :greenchainsaw:


----------



## S Mc (Jan 3, 2009)

I must confess, the CA exam I took was not verbatum from the Study Guide. However, I did find that book helpful. I refer to it (the Study Guide) as the high school text and Arboriculture, an Integrated Management... as the college text (as Rope described). Much more indepth and comprehensive. (Arboriculture was the text for my class with Prof Underwood.)

With your college courses you should be fine on the topics with which you are comfortable. I would suggest, as others have, that you get the Tree Climbers Companion, the ANSI Z133.1, and the BMPs for details on the various domains. They are excellent study guides for the cabling and support sections as well as the fertilization (giving specific recommendations per ANSI standards which you will need to know).

With your background I have no doubt you will do fine on this exam and applaud your decision to pursue ISA certification, as I commend all of you still studying. Go for it. All it is going to do is make you better professionals. No harm in that, is there?

Sylvia


----------

